# Mako and Whale shark with pics



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

My son boated a nice mako in his boat late today. He said there was a whale shark in the area as well. Couple of pics...

[


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't resist. Been a long time since I've been out.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a good one. Been to long for most of us.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

that's a sick cc your boys got, whats he running twin? 250 mercs?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

haha dang. at least hes catching some fish


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

sling2ling said:


> that's a sick cc your boys got, whats he running twin? 250 mercs?


Haha yes it's a bass pro shop special.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, what a day that youngin' had!!!! Glad he was able to clean the salt water stickiness off of him!!! Great catches!!! hahaha


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love it!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotta love it


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

If it's a Bass Pro Shop Special then it's a Mako CC 26 ft.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

My boys would kill for that boat...they have submarines and pirate boats and battleships and little kyaks...but no center console fishing boat with t top and outboard like ours!...must get 3!....lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a dry ride with all that bow flare but I would recommend longer shafts. How does he like the black powdercoat on the t top?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Cute pic of a great day. Looks like the boat on The movie Gone Fishing with Danny Glover.I would like to see your son catch a big blue from it next pic.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

lol nicely done young capt. .


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

at least someone is out there fishing!! great post i was thinking as i opened it "isn't it a little early for whaler shark sightings":thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The mako probably ate the cobia off the whale shark.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

With the cobia starting up, I hope he didn't see any brown turds in there...


----------

